# Hello



## kodo (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi everyone.  I just joined the site.  I'm looking forward to learning from you all and finding some friends from the MA community.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, kodo.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## kodo (Jul 14, 2006)

Domo


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Board 


Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT kodo :wavey: What does your avatar mean?


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 14, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## Gemini (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Kodo!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome. You've got mail....lol.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 14, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome kodo! :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## kodo (Jul 16, 2006)

ping898>>>>>>> My avatar isthe kanji for Kyokushin.  That's the style I'm currently practicing.  What are your favorite styles?


----------



## MJS (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Kodo!


----------

